# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Welding in Africa

## PlatypusGardens

I saw something similar on TV a while ago. 
As long as it works, I suppose....all is well....   :Shock:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Clearly this shows that Africa's OHS rules are a bit on the lean side  :Wink:  That's pretty resourceful through being able to make some welders out of old tat.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That's pretty resourceful through being able to make some welders out of old tat.

  It shows the difference between the "first world" and "third world". 
They get on with it and get stuff done while we moan and whinge if there's a blackout for a couple of hours or the eftpos machine isn't working at the coffee shop.    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Looks like code quality pipe welding too. Bwahahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Marc

As much as it is interesting to see what can be done out of nothing ...  that is ... almost nothing, 
and as much as we would like to read positive things in this, the sad reality is a bit different.
 If they had used more the welder and less the machinegun and the RPG, they would probably be welding with mig or tig by now and not blind from exposure.
As far as winging, everyone is a winger when the opportunity arises. Wingers galore come from Africa, and England and Europe ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gawd....  
...and people say I'm cynical....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Having opened the odd cheap 'made somewhere in asia' welder in the recent past...we haven't stepped as far out of Africa as Marc might like imagine. 
Mind you...you can make an effective welder out of a microwave oven...as I'm certain is proven by the middle image.

----------


## phild01

> Having opened the odd cheap 'made somewhere in asia' welder in the recent past...we haven't stepped as far out of Africa as Marc might like imagine. 
> Mind you...you can make an effective welder out of a microwave oven...as I'm certain is proven by the middle image.

  Please don't muck around with the inards of a microwave, if you value your life.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Please don't muck around with the inards of a microwave, if you value your life.

  My life is more valuable than anything I can imagine...and the guts of a microwave oven is fair game once the big capacitors in there have been properly, correctly and safely discharged.

----------


## phild01

> My life is more valuable than anything I can imagine...and the guts of a microwave oven is fair game once the big capacitors in there have been properly, correctly and safely discharged.

  Think I remember someone who also knew what they were doing, dying because his insulated pliers had a hidden crack.

----------


## Marc

My father used to tell me how they had soldiers that could build a radio out of bits and pieces inside a canteen when he was a POW. 
This type of ingenuity comes out in times of need in a big way. Just watch how they dismantle old ships in Bangladesh using little more than their teeth. 
However it is difficult to ignore the cause and admire the effect. 
As far as improvised welding I knew a guy once that carried a bunch of 2.5mm rods and a couple of leads on his 4WD and assured me that he could improvise a weld with his 2 batteries ... (?) Never seen him doing it though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Now now, not every single thread has to turn in to a safety briefing....

----------


## Marc

> Now now, not every single thread has to turn in to a safety briefing....

  Says MacGyver ... haha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> However it is difficult to ignore the cause and admire the effect.

  Yeeeeeah I know what you're saying, but in the case of the African "boilermakers", they're just trying to earn an African Quid as best they can.
They're not to blame for how things are, personally.....right?    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Says MacGyver ... haha

  
Exactly. 
Because it always comes back to my guardless grinders....  
*goes back to shed to cut some steel*

----------


## Marc

> Yeeeeeah I know what you're saying, but in the case of the African "boilermakers", they're just trying to earn an African Quid as best they can.
> They're not to blame for how things are, personally.....right?

  I believe in self determination that extends from the individual to the nation as a whole, however that would probably blow out in another political finger pointing that may bring those in the diaspora to comment. Best left unsaid.

----------


## Tools

And their welds still look better than mine.......

----------


## METRIX

Looks very much like these power poles.
Where would you start when a problem arises.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Looks very much like these power poles.

     

> Where would you start when a problem arises.

  With the black cable.....?    :Sneaktongue:

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, that looks like Vietnam Poles and cables.

----------


## METRIX

> Ha ha, that looks like Vietnam Poles and cables.

  This is in Thailand, where it's perfectly legal to connect up like that !!!!!!

----------


## Marc

I wonder what do you do if you need 3 phase? hook up one wire from each street? 
A search states it is a favela in Rio (?)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I wonder what do you do if you need 3 phase? hook up one wire from each street?

  
Haha

----------

